
Intel buys Rivet Networks (Killer Networking), intends to scale brand in gaming+ - aspenmayer
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15809/intel-acquires-rivet-networks-killer-networking-is-all-in-for-team-blue
======
aspenmayer
Original title was low info. It was:

Intel Acquires Rivet Networks: Killer Networking is all in for Team Blue

Context for headline:

‘Rivet's CEO Mike Cubbage will now be Intel's Senior Director of Connectivity
Innovations.’

‘I did ask a question about the integration, given how when Rivet/Bigfoot
Networks was acquired by Qualcomm and then had to spin out again in order to
drive the product, I was worried Intel might do the same. Mike told me that
Rivet's Killer brand strengths back then, and even today, are in the PC and
Gaming space, which perfectly aligns with what Intel is focused on. This is
different to the previous acquisition, where is was more of a business
portfolio play, but this time around Intel looks set on developing the Killer
technology into a wide variety of products at scale, something which Rivet
wasn't able to do previously.’

